# stockchase.com ?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I get their daily "Top Picks" email. Does anyone do any following-up on their picks (or pickers)? Just wondering what their track record is like?


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> I get their daily "Top Picks" email. Does anyone do any following-up on their picks (or pickers)? Just wondering what their track record is like?


are you referring to the top picks on BNN Market Call

This website might interest you
http://www.nickldown.com/BNN048.html

Show's their 2-3 year history


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hey, thanks!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

SheaButters said:


> are you referring to the top picks on BNN Market Call
> 
> This website might interest you
> http://www.nickldown.com/BNN048.html
> ...


Very interesting  Curious who has the best/worst return....


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Jason Doville is my favourite and the best I've seen


Fabrice taylor was good before with 3 x 100%+ and many 20-30% but as out late his luck has ran out....


One newcomer I like is Chris Hensen, he is new, but seems very honest... large cap guy, but hasnt been on much


One I hate the most is Eric Nutfell, he recommends to buy, then sells the oil stock 2 weeks later, etc...
Also hate most the technical analyst guys


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

great thread and thx for that link shea...
Jason Donville is really good, there are also a few others on BNN I enjoy Peter Brieger, Barry Shwartz, and one that's not on often that I like is Genevieve Roch-Decter. I like hearing all the different opinions and viewpoints of the guests and really like the show. Your link does a good job evaluating performance of past picks.
Also, now that you mention it I will watch Eric Nutall more closely, I know at one point his Sprott fund he manages was up huge, not sure how its doing anymore..


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Gumball said:


> Also, now that you mention it I will watch Eric Nutall more closely, I know at one point his Sprott fund he manages was up huge, not sure how its doing anymore..


Yes, I think it is wise to watch him, his ability to pick and recommend loosers is unmatched, one would do very well listening to him and doing the opposite. 
But he sure makes a good impression with all his smart yapping.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

soooo..... I'm curious : has anyone made any real dough, based on these "picks"?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Homerhomer said:


> Yes, I think it is wise to watch him, his ability to pick and recommend loosers is unmatched, one would do very well listening to him and doing the opposite.
> But he sure makes a good impression with all his smart yapping.


Ha Ha .... good point  
I took a look at bunch of analysts "top picks" and figured that my picks would place me in top 20-30% of predictions... :biggrin:
It's really funny to see many "gurus" have close to 50% completely wrong picks  ... and all this in bull market....
imho, anybody picking stocks without even looking like in rouletta would have similat success ....



> Fabrice taylor was good before


 yeap, 3 picks from Apr 9 were real disater 
09 Apr 15 LOY TSX-V Loyalist Group Limited $0.50 $0.09 -$0.42 -83.0% 77 -393.4% 
09 Apr 15 EL TSX-V Engagement Labs Inc. $0.70 $0.44 -$0.26 -37.1% 77 -176.1% 
09 Apr 15 LAB TSX-V Imperus Technologies Corp. $0.47 $0.27 -$0.20 -42.6% 77 -201.7%


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> soooo..... I'm curious : has anyone made any real dough, based on these "picks"?


I did pretty good on Intertape Polymer (ITP) after Benj Gallander recommended it around $2.00 or so. Fabrice Taylor had it as a top pick at about $8.00 I believe. I was buying from 2.00 all the way up to about 14.00. I still hold it.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

SheaButters said:


> One I hate the most is Eric Nutfell


+1 - might be my least favourite talking head. I like Jason Doville - but also like Benj Gallander. His contrarian views have led to some interesting finds.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

I generally watch Market Call and Market Call Tonight with a grain of salt, however there are a few analysts that I believe to be very intelligent and credible:

- Jason Donville
- David Burrows
- Derek Warren

However, most are simply speculating on trends, and of course pumping their own plays.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

By the time any of these BNN guests recommend picks on TV, they have already bought in a long time ago.
Conversely, by the time they recommend a sell, they have themselves sold out (or gone short) a long time ago.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> By the time any of these BNN guests recommend picks on TV, they have already bought in a long time ago.
> Conversely, by the time they recommend a sell, they have themselves sold out (or gone short) a long time ago.


+1 ... good to see you back harold

i do like stockchase and take it with a grain of salt ... it's particularly easy to to read all the calls on a stock along with price when the call was made and you can see that they get it sometimes and they miss it sometimes

the value it presents is the ability to read the arguments they make pro or con a given company and then you make up your own mind

in the end it always comes down to predicting the future and nobody does that very well


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks fatcat, I will try to keep up.
Very busy these days with kids' schedules, demands at work, etc.

On stockchase, I like Benj Gallander (I have his book as well), and Dennis Mitchell for REITs (surprising he had to leave Sentry)


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

^ I too like Benj Gallander. Thanks to him I got a got a five bagger from ITP. I didn't even know that he'd written a book. I'll have to look for it.

Dennis Mitchell really knows REITS. I haven't heard or seen anything from hat guy in awhile!


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

gibor said:


> Ha Ha .... good point
> It's really funny to see many "gurus" have close to 50% completely wrong picks  ... and all this in bull market....
> imho, anybody picking stocks without even looking like in rouletta would have similat success ....


making $ in stock investing is not about the % of trades you get right. this isnt a baseball batting average. its about your winners paying for all your small losers and then some. in fact, the lower the amount of winning trades, usually the more profit a trader makes.


----------

